# amorazzo



## aominedinburgh

'il fuoco dell'amorazzo si è spento' 

Una mia cara amica ha usato questa frase in una mail recente. Vorrei sapere (senza chiedere a lei) cosa intende dire con la parola 'amorazzo'.  Se mi puo dare un equivalente in inglese ancora meglio!


----------



## Blackman

Not easy to say. Maybe _dell'amore focoso, irruento, passionale._


----------



## emma1968

My attempt:
"The fire of love is death"

P.s.
Penso che la parola  "amorazzo" sia un romanismo


----------



## danalto

It's not a very positive comment..it seems to me that she was the first one who didn't believe in this relationship.


----------



## subtitle

Sounds partly ironic, partly frustrated.
My interpretation is that it was (or seemed) a big love, but now that it's over, she's trying to scale it down a bit.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io lo definirei un vezzeggiativo ad imitazione dell'uso spagnolo.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Emma, aiuto!
"The fire of love is dead"
Da noi, un amorazzo è un "affair" un po' pazzo, disordinato, passionale, molto fisico e poco romantico.
GS


----------



## emma1968

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Emma, aiuto!
> "The fire of love is dead"
> Da noi, un amorazzo è un "affair" un po' pazzo, disordinato, passionale, molto fisico e poco romantico.
> GS


 

Scusa, ma io non avevo mai sentito questo termine. Pensavo fosse una parola del dialetto romano, il suono un po' lo ricorda.
Giorgio, da quello che mi dici si potrebbe intendere come : " si è spenta la passione"?!?


----------



## Odysseus54

No, it only means something like a non-committal liaison, a 'vulgar' love.   

The suffix "-azzo" is a form of "-accio" , wich is a pejorative.   Cfr. for instance "cagnaccio" , "parolaccia" , "andazzo", "cornutazzo" ecc ecc.


----------



## emma1968

Odysseus54 said:


> No, it only means something like a non-committal liaison, a 'vulgar' love.
> 
> The suffix "-azzo" is a form of "-accio" , wich is a pejorative. Cfr. for instance "cagnaccio" , "parolaccia" , "andazzo", "cornutazzo" ecc ecc.


 
Andrò contro corrente, però quella frase letta con il termine "amorazzo" come dispregiativo, per me non ha molto senso.


----------



## emma1968

Andando su google ho trovato varie definizioni, tra cui : 
"rapporto amoroso illecito o sconveniente"


P.s 
In effetti potrebbe essere una storiella passeggera .
"Il fuoco dell'amorazzo si è spento" oppure  "la passione di quella storiella si è già spenta".


----------



## Odysseus54

Appunto a "non-committal liaison", a 'vulgar' love, as opposed to a deep, involved relationship or even just feeling ( ' Amor, ch'a nullo amato amar perdona ', se non addirittura, piu' mistico,  ' l'Amor che move il sole e l'altre stelle ' ).  Pejorative does not necessarily mean 'unpleasant' 

Where do we disagree ?


----------



## elena73

Anche a me (come non a caso ad Emma) amorazzo risulta essere una parola nuova. Sicuramente avrei capito più o meno il senso, ma non sarei stata per niente sicura!


----------



## emma1968

Odysseus54 said:


> Appunto a "non-committal liaison", a 'vulgar' love, as opposed to a deep, involved relationship or even just feeling ( ' Amor, ch'a nullo amato amar perdona ', se non addirittura, piu' mistico, ' l'Amor che move il sole e l'altre stelle ' ). Pejorative does not necessarily mean 'unpleasant'
> 
> Where do we disagree ?


 
Ma il mio secondo post l'ho scritto proprio per rettificare quello che poco prima avevo affermato. Andando infatti su google e leggendo varie definizioni mi si è aperto tutto un orizzonte


Grazie Elena per l'appoggio morale!!!!


----------



## elena73

emma1968 said:


> Grazie Elena per l'appoggio morale!!!!


Ero rimasta in silenzio, ma pensavo la stessa cosa!!

Se dovessi dire questa frase ad un'amica nel modo che mi viene naturale io direi: 
Ho la netta sensazione che questa _storia_ ormai è finita/è chiusa. (Con eventuale lacrimuccia al seguito, ove necessario). 

Storia nel senso di: Laura ha avuto una storia con Marco.


----------



## kate74

My try: "The fire of the abominable, *accursed *, atrocious, damnable, devilish, disgusting, execrable, fiendish, heinous, infamous, infernal, loathsome, odious, pernicious, pestilential, vile love that I didn't want anyway has gone out. 

So many sour grapes in one wee suffix


----------



## elena73

Oh, no Kate!
The fire of this affaire is over (more or less, and more or less adding a certain aftertaste of 'unfortunaltely'). 
I guess she's a bit sorry it's over, otherwise she would have said something like 'Per fortuna/Meno male è finita!!'.


----------



## Odysseus54

I would say :  " the flame of this meaningless fling is now off ".


Guys - and gals - , saying "pejorative" does not mean "pejorative to the point of sickeningly disgusting".  The fact remains that "-azzo" and "-accio" are pejorative suffixes.  A "cagnaccio" , for instance , while not  necessarily being a handsome and personable dog, is certainly not a "disgusting" or "depraved" dog - more than likely, it will be an aggressive dog, or perceived as such.  

A "maschiaccio" , on the other hand , may be a 'false' pejorative - "che bel maschiaccio", for instance.  Un "paninazzo" would be "a hell of a sandwich", etc etc.


----------



## Odysseus54

emma1968 said:


> Ma il mio secondo post l'ho scritto proprio per rettificare quello che poco prima avevo affermato. Andando infatti su google e leggendo varie definizioni mi si è aperto tutto un orizzonte
> 
> 
> Grazie Elena per l'appoggio morale!!!!




I wasn't attacking you, Emma  - I was trying to understand if your second post was describing a "pejorative" of "amore" or one of its best, or at least 'good' varieties.

These days you never know


----------



## elena73

subtitle said:


> Sounds partly ironic, partly frustrated.
> ......... she's trying to scale it down a bit.





Being a woman myself and knowing female psychology I bet this is the solution.


----------



## aominedinburgh

Sounds partly ironic, partly frustrated.
  ......... she's trying to scale it down a bit.

Penso che la risposta di *subtitle* abbia catturato bene il significato della frase*. 
*Grazie mille a tutti e a tutte per le Vostre risposte!


----------



## emma1968

Odysseus54 said:


> I wasn't attacking you, Emma  - I was trying to understand if your second post was describing a "pejorative" of "amore" or one of its best, or at least 'good' varieties.
> 
> These days you never know


I do know that yours was not an attack to my sweet person,  anyway.... having found same definitions such as " rapporto illecito o sconveniente",  in  my second post (in accordo con te)  I was describing the possibility to use "amorazzo" as pejorative but  in that specific  sentence, as Elena said, tears could have been sheded. 
Sorry for bad English, long time without using it.


----------



## elena73

emma1968 said:


> tears could have been sheded.



Anche perché la donna media è sensibile sia al concetto di fuoco che a quello di amore... (una combinazione direi fatale).


----------



## emma1968

elena73 said:


> Anche perché la donna media è sensibile sia al concetto di fuoco che a quello di amore... (una combinazione direi fatale).


 

Yessssss!  That's why in that context "amorazzo" couldn't has been used as pejorative.


----------



## o-nami

I have used often  "amorazzo", talking about a summer love affair, quite strong as quite ephemeral. Like a fire, as your friend wrote.


----------



## Astropolyp

The Oxford-Paravia translates "amorazzo" with "affair". It might be a little simplistic but at least we know it's not regional dialect nor slang.


----------



## Odysseus54

emma1968 said:


> Yessssss!  That's why in that context "amorazzo" couldn't has been used as pejorative.



Di nuovo, bisogna intenderci su cosa vuol dire 'peggiorativo' - quando si usa l'alterazione peggiorativa '-accio/-azzo', non necessariamente si attribuiscono qualita' fisicamente o affettivamente disgustose al termine modificato dal suffisso - spesso si tratta di sfumature, che pure fanno discostare il senso del nuovo termine creato con la suffissazione, da quello 'neutro' di partenza :

Esempi :

Maschio - maschiaccio

Cane - cagnaccio

Gatta - gattaccia 


Insomma, linguisticamente si tratta di una alterazione peggiorativa, anche se di bassa intensita', per cosi' dire.


Tanto e' vero che non useremmo il termine 'amorazzo' se, per esempio, stessimo perorando la causa della continuazione della relazione con un/una partner che ci stesse dando il due di picche.

Esempio :


"  Eustorgia , ti amo ancora disperatamente - il nostro _amorazzo_ non puo' finire cosi' "


Che ne diresti tu, se fossi Eustorgia ?


Oppure perfino :


" Era una ragazza dolcissima, e il nostro amorazzo fu travolgente - peccato che era sposata con un altro "


In questo secondo caso, dove pure si tratta di un 'affair', di un amore illecito , 'amorazzo' risulterebbe troppo dispregiativo per l'atmosfera da Mulino Bianco che la prima parte della frase vuole evocare, che seppure tecnicamente contraddetta dal dato obbiettivo dell'adulterio ( di per se' non particolarmente positivo ) , rimane quella affettivamente predominante.

Non ti pare ?


----------



## Pratolini

Forse una bella traduzione sarebbe "crazy love". Ricordate la canzone Crazy Love di Paul Simon che fa parte del album Graceland?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Credo che sia stato detto tutto. Io osservo solo che anche se -azzo è sicuramente un altro modo per dire -accio, c'è qualcosa di più e di diverso nel primo suffisso (per non dire che il fatto stesso di essercene due diversi testimonia la diversità semantica). -azzo, credo siamo tutti d'accordo, è più "simpatico", "piratesco" e "ribaldo" di -accio. In _amorazzo_ colgo elementi privi della negatività e, forse, laidezza, che trovo in _amoraccio_.  
Infine, e a proposito di "cogliere", una perla involontaria lasciataci da aominedimburgh quando dice "Penso che la risposta di subtitle abbia _catturato_ bene il significato della frase."(il corsivo è mio)!
Un caro saluto.
GS


----------



## elena73

Io riassumerei il concetto dicendo amorazzo=storia/amore _semi-serio_.. Sono d'accordo che sia diverso da '-accio', assolutamente. 
Da noi non si usa (si dice, appunto, 'storia'), però come espressione è carina...


----------



## Iraiem

Provo a dare anch'io il mio contributo alla discussione; ho sempre sentito parlare di amorazzo, come di amore passionale, di breve durata. Un esempio sono gli amorazzi estivi, che durano appunto per il tempo di una vacanza.
Per ciò che mi riguarda quindi, amorazzo non ha significato in se negativo, è un amore che si consuma in fretta, in un breve lasso di tempo.


----------



## emma1968

Odysseus54 said:


> Di nuovo, bisogna intenderci su cosa vuol dire 'peggiorativo' -
> 
> Non ti pare ?


 


Sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che dici.

Forse le mie impulsive affermazioni sono dovute al fatto che non avevo né mai usato, né mai sentito la parola amore col suffisso "azzo"


----------



## emma1968

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> -azzo, credo siamo tutti d'accordo, è più "simpatico", "piratesco" e "ribaldo" di -accio. In _amorazzo_ colgo elementi privi della negatività e, forse, laidezza, che trovo in _amoraccio_.
> GS


 
Senza dubbio, "azzo" è più leggero di "accio".

Basti pensare alla parola "paninazzo" e "panaccio", posso dire: "oggi, ho mangiato un delizioso paninazzo". Qui l'unico elemento peggiorativo può essere dato dal fatto che nel panino ci sia un ripieno non del tutto salutare.

Se invece compro del pane e mangiandolo mi accorgo che non è di mio gusto, posso dire: "che panaccio ho comprato!".

Anche se "panaccio" è un termine usato, in toscana,  per identificare una specifica qualità di pane.


----------



## Odysseus54

emma1968 said:


> Senza dubbio, "azzo" è più leggero di "accio".
> 
> Basti pensare alla parola "paninazzo" e "panaccio", posso dire: "oggi, ho mangiato un delizioso paninazzo". Qui l'unico elemento peggiorativo può essere dato dal fatto che nel panino ci sia un ripieno non del tutto salutare.
> 
> Se invece compro del pane e mangiandolo mi accorgo che non è di mio gusto, posso dire: "che panaccio ho comprato!".
> 
> Anche se "panaccio" è un termine usato, in toscana,  per identificare una specifica qualità di pane.



Non facciamoci pero' trascinare da paralleli impropri.  I suffissi -accio e -azzo, generalmente dispregiativi, non lo sono sempre, e non lo e' nemmeno , per esempio, il suffisso -astro.  Esempi :


"Donnaccia" ( dispr. )   ma    "gallinaccio", "vinaccia"  ( neutro )

"Andazzo"  ( dispr. )  ma  "bonazza"  ( neutro, eventualmente intensificativo )

"Giovinastro"  ( dispr. ) ma  "pollastro" ( neutro )


Insomma, alla fine bisogna farsi guidare dall'istinto - se prendi alcune frasi con la parola amore e la sostituisci con "amorazzo", che effetto ti fa ?


----------



## emma1968

Odysseus54 said:


> "Donnaccia" ( dispr. ) ma "gallinaccio", "vinaccia" ( neutro )
> 
> Se parliamo di istinto, mi verrebbe da fare un appunto su quel neutro di "vinaccia" , in fondo cos'è se non la parte peggiore dell'uva appena spremuta?   Ripeto, è solo il mio istinto, che tra l'altro in questo contesto sei stato  tu a guidare, facendomi analizzare le varie sfumature del peggiorativo.
> 
> Insomma, alla fine bisogna farsi guidare dall'istinto - se prendi alcune frasi con la parola amore e la sostituisci con "amorazzo", che effetto ti fa ?
> Non è una questione di effetto, non riesco ad "infilarcelo" proprio.


----------



## elena73

Il problema seondo me è che se non hai idea di cosa vuol dire rischi comunque di finire fuori strada. 
Tipo: io all'inizio mi sono chiesta se amorazzo fosse riferito a una PERSONA. 
Tipo: ''il mio amorazzo ieri è passato da me..'' 
Se non sai come si usa rischi di sbagliare comunque...


----------



## Iraiem

Non ho mai sentito usare amorazzo riferito ad una persona e mi sembra anche abbastanza brutto...diciamo che non mi renderebbe proprio felice sentirmi chiamare così 
Quando mi è capitato di sentirlo, rarissime volte in verità, era sempre riferito ad una breve storia di amore, o anche solo passionale. Credo che nel linguaggio italiano odierno questo termine sia stato sostituito da "flirt" anche se non sono sicuro che in inglese abbia la stessa valenza.


----------

